# Whistler in February



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Second that....I am going the last week of Jan. Any info is great!


----------



## jackthelad (Jun 3, 2012)

*whistler in Feb*

i land on the 30th, from oz


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it looks like you guys got a little Ménage à trois goin' on there.:laugh:

I wonder who's gonna end up being lucky Pierre?:dunno:

TT

Well that doesn't work, 2 of you are the same guy.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

There's another thread on this already. I wouldn't expect any hookups while you're there. Whistler is a finely tuned money making machine. As for food, expect it to be over priced, mediocre (you may get good food, but everything is pretty inconsistent there) and to get poor service. Do make your way out to the Harmony/Symphony area of the Mt. If the snow is good you may also want to make the trip down the peak to creek. If it hasn't snowed in a while think twice as it becomes a mile long mogul field.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bseracka said:


> There's another thread on this already. I wouldn't expect any hookups while you're there. Whistler is a finely tuned money making machine. As for food, expect it to be over priced, mediocre (you may get good food, but everything is pretty inconsistent there) and to get poor service. Do make your way out to the Harmony/Symphony area of the Mt. If the snow is good you may also want to make the trip down the peak to creek. If it hasn't snowed in a while think twice as it becomes a mile long mogul field.


The comment about the mogul field is so true.

Seventh Heaven also should be on your list.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.

I rarely buy Mtn food other than a beer or seven. So thats not a problem.

Anybody been up there during that time? I know the weather is hit or miss at that time, generally colder.....but how is the snow....if it does snow. I have heard good and bad.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Having no idea what your budgets are or expectations ill just throw out a few different things that I like and dont. 

Trust me on this one. Go to Quatro (very nice restaurant), and order the best thing on the menu which also happens to be the cheapest. I think its $18. Its called Spaghetti Quatro. Tax tip and a glass of wine and you will have a good dinner in a nice place for $30 bucks. Not sure what your budget is, but all things considered its very good value for a great meal in a very nice place.


I would compare the dinner to what people describe crack to be like (without the nasty side effects).

Another recommendation for food would be the Nachos at the Fairmont. Great place for an apres board beer, and the Nachos are the best in town...with again, a nice place to sit and hang out. All the food in all the pubs is shite, or at least the equivalent to pup food anywhere.

Stay away from Araxis in the viliage. Looks tempting from the outside with location, and nice decor etc, but its nothing more then the Olive Garden for quality. 

Fuck the Bearfoot Bestro. 

Get an edge card if you are going to buy anythings as it gives you 20% of full priced items in whistler owned stores (i.e. Showcase). Great if you want to buy anything from this year thats not on sale. This might be for locals only, but im not sure.

Best Steak: Hys, Grill Room (Fairmont) with the edge going to the fairmont for food, but edge for Hys on atmosphere 

Best all around place to eat with no budget in mind is Rim Rock.

IMO all the local whistler beer is balls, so save your money there...still better then any 'mercian beer though cuz at least its 5% and doesnt take like a bums nut sack if its not so cold it freezes your taste buds. :cheeky4:

Best place for a pint of Guiness: The Dubh Linn Gate


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't referring to Mt food. I was referring to the "Whistler/Blackcomb experience". Basically Whistler and Whistler Village are setup just like an ammusment park where the main goal is to extract as much cash from you as possible while tricking you into thinking they'er doing you a service


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Having no idea what your budgets are or expectations ill just throw out a few different things that I like and dont.
> 
> Trust me on this one. Go to Quatro (very nice restaurant), and order the best thing on the menu which also happens to be the cheapest. I think its $18. Its called Spaghetti Quatro. Tax tip and a glass of wine and you will have a good dinner in a nice place for $30 bucks. Not sure what your budget is, but all things considered its very good value for a great meal in a very nice place.
> 
> ...


Da' fuq you talking about? You really should try craft american beers before making comments like that.

PS Bud is now Belgium and Coors is Canadian so there really aren't any 'merican beers left


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya. They all are like that these days. Thats why I aways get a condo with a kitchen, better for ya anyway. Keeps more cash in my pocket. 


Ever been to Vail? HAHAHAHA.....goota walk through 4k stores just to find a lift!!


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its going beer is it? Oh boy.....that'll draw some opinions......maybe more than riding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

bseracka said:


> I wasn't referring to Mt food. I was referring to the "Whistler/Blackcomb experience". Basically Whistler and Whistler Village are setup just like an ammusment park where the main goal is to extract as much cash from you as possible while tricking you into thinking they'er doing you a service


Disneyland comes to mind.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cc898 said:


> Its going beer is it? Oh boy.....that'll draw some opinions......maybe more than riding.


Rickard's Red. :thumbsup:


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Disney in the 80s or now?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Rickard's Red. :thumbsup:


Do you really like that shit? Yuk.

Well, have I ever got some good news for you then.

Hemlock's big Chinese Downhill. You can win it Donutz!!!!

Last 2 years in a row, it has all come down to the chugging of 1 nasty ass warm pint of Rickard's Red.

The course isn't long enough for any one person to develop a significant lead, so the leaders all end up getting to the bottom @ the same time.

This is where I think this race turns to shit.
When you reach the bottom you have to take your board off, run about 50 feet to a table & pound 1 nasty ass warm pint of Rickard's Red. 

Both times I went in it, I was in the lead pack.
Everybody got to the beer @ the same time.
The winner both times was the guy who could pound that shit the fastest.

I said it before, if Norm from Cheers, & Travis Rice were both in this race, as long as Norm could stay with the pack, when they got to the beer, Norm would crush them & be King of the Mountain.

I think the beer chugging is fuckin' bullshit & shouldn't be included.
Solely based on the fact that I can't pound that shit.

But that could spell victory in your case. 
If you do win the fancy shiny gold tinfoil U.F.C. style belt, that has eluded me, it is to be treated like Lord Stanley's cup.
I get it for a day.

That probably got you pretty stoked eh?:dunno:
I bet Norm's one of your hero's isn't he?:dunno::thumbsup:
Now's your chance to be Norm.......

TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My heros are the people who think up these dumb-ass competitions and somehow manage to convince other people to take part. There's _gotta_ be a super-power involved...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It sounds like your not interested?

I guess you haven't seen the belt? Oh, she's a beauty, big, shiny & gold, I want it so bad.

Really I just want to stand on the table, shoutin' "Who wants a shot @ the title"

TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

dude, Timmy - i'm shocked that you would let the threat of a little vomit thwart you from victory....

better start practicing the chugging of warm shitty piss now, so you're ready to bring home the gold this year.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> dude, Timmy - i'm shocked that you would let the threat of a little vomit thwart you from victory....
> 
> better start practicing the chugging of warm shitty piss now, so you're ready to bring home the gold this year.


I know, it's true. I'm ashamed.

You can't puke it up though you gotta hold it down, so the trick is to just open your troat & pour it straight down your gullet like you were pouring a pint.

I've seen people get dq-ed for puking & spilling to much on your face & not drinking enough of it. 

Both times a different guy won, both times I stood in horror & watched the winner simply, calmly, pour it down his throat.

I can't even do that with water.:dunno:

TT

Maybe I'll have to borrow someones hard boot setup.
Apparently, it wouldn't even be close, then & I'll be able to have a butt with my beer as everyone else strolls in.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I can't even do that with water.:dunno:


I have _never_ been able to do that. Jeez, might as well just stick a needle into your arm and pour it straight in.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Da' fuq you talking about? You really should try craft american beers before making comments like that.
> 
> PS Bud is now Belgium and Coors is Canadian so there really aren't any 'merican beers left


Im sure there are a lot of good micro brews in the states...i was generalizing. Canada has some shit beer too i.e. Moslon Canadian. 

Cant say im much of a fan of most micro brews thou. Canadian or US. There are a few exceptions, but most smell like a dead whore to me. I prefer Pilsner Urquell, Stella, Saporo, Guiness with a few Micro brews like Steam whistle.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Rickard's Red. :thumbsup:


Fooking Nasty. :thumbsdown:


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pilsner urquell......Shows a man with taste!!! Ya buddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


cc898 said:


> Pilsner urquell......Shows a man with taste!!! Ya buddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## jackthelad (Jun 3, 2012)

*whistler in Feb, Food,Drink and meet*

Guys and Girls
this thread was about where to eat, drink coffee/ breakfast or meet up.
Not about beer and breweries, I don't drink and Ride, so beer on the mtn isnt a problem, i drink cider mostly anyway, and would always be after a day on the mtn, thanks to those who have shared where to get pasta/steak etc
my budget is pretty good, as i'm a fulltime council worker. if people are going to be in town at that time PM me, see if we can meet up, please keep a positive spin on this thread please
jack


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jackthelad said:


> Guys and Girls
> this thread was about where to eat, drink coffee/ breakfast or meet up.
> Not about beer and breweries, I don't drink and Ride, so beer on the mtn isnt a problem, i drink cider mostly anyway, and would always be after a day on the mtn, thanks to those who have shared where to get pasta/steak etc
> my budget is pretty good, as i'm a fulltime council worker. if people are going to be in town at that time PM me, see if we can meet up, please keep a positive spin on this thread please
> jack


If & when I make it to Whistler I'll be pm'n everybody up there.

It's always more fun with a crew.

TT


----------

